# SEEKING FOR COLLABORATORS



## Bill77 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hello, I am a university researcher in Italy. I have some statistical skills and I have devoloped an advantageous betting method, but Italy is not the best place to implement it. I know that it is hard to trust anyone stating similar sentences, but I would like to talk with someone available to evaluate my proposal.
Bests


----------

